# Slapped cheek syndrome



## pink panther (May 4, 2005)

Hi,
I'm due to meet a friend for coffee tomorrow. She has just told me that both her children were sent home from school with a high temperature and 'slapped cheek syndrome' but they are ok to go back to school tomorrow. I'm currently 36 weeks pregnant and was wondering if I'm still ok to meet with my friend (without children) in case she is somehow 'carrying' it? Her children have already had a rash to their face.

Thanks, Sarah


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

From what I know of slapped cheek, it's contagious until the rash comes out, so there could be a chance that your friend has it. It's usually only risky up to 20 weeks of pregnancy, but I would advise you to ring your gp or the hospital tomorrow morning just to double check, as it's about 7 years since I dealt with it and advice may have changed,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

